# inbetweeners movie



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant! Loved it from start to finish, a must see!


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw it this afternoon too. 

Really enjoyed it. Good laugh, and Will's bird is fit as fck. 

Loved the squaddie and the nutter who had spent too much time out there haha.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I really want to see it, but I didn't want to battle the crowds at the cinema tonight. Orange Wednesday is bad at the best of times!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you need to "know" the normal episode's well? 

I've started watching a few and found them really funny, but not sure whether there's any point me watching the movie?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Would you need to "know" the normal episode's well?
> 
> I've started watching a few and found them really funny, but not sure whether there's any point me watching the movie?


Apparently not Ant. They were on Alan Carr last week and said you won't have had to watch the episodes to 'get it'.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant wait to see it we're going on Saturday night


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Would you need to "know" the normal episode's well?
> 
> I've started watching a few and found them really funny, but not sure whether there's any point me watching the movie?


No mate. You'll get it/enjoy it without ever seeing an episode.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. I usually wait a few weeks anyway for the hype to calm down.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Watched it myself this afternoon and was sold out for the 13:40 showing at Cheshire Oaks! Really funny.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Weekend viewing for me. Can't wait.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone watching the episodes on Channel 4 now?

Just watched my favourite episode where they have the end of year exams and Will fills his pant. :lol:

Simon: 'No one brings a bag of **** to the pub'.

Jay: 'Your dad does....'

Simon: 'Does he?'

Jay: 'Yeah, your mum.'

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Anyone watching the episodes on Channel 4 now?
> 
> Just watched my favourite episode where they have the end of year exams and Will fills his pant. :lol:
> 
> ...


yes watching it.. and two of my favs(not this episode)
Will : oh you'd like my lip wouldnt you, right round your ***! 
Will : If Mr Chippy doesnt get there first! What's he gunna knock up, a closet for you to hide in? You... BUMDER!

:lol:

Mr. Cooper: You've lied to your mothers, bought alcohol illegally, abused Neil's dad, stole my suit, defaced the pavement outside Carly's! Am I missing anything? 
Will McKenzie: We also hit a spastic with a frisbee.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Comedy gold an they have been brilliant from the start of the 1st season.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Just got back from a 23:00 showing, funny, but expected more from it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

from what I can gather its a bit like a modern version of Kevin and Perry go large.....also being a bit more adult based.....we are going to see it Bank Holiday Monday


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am off to see it tonight. Should be good by what others have said. Also heard it is like a more modern version of Kevin n Perry.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

byrnes said:


> Just got back from a 23:00 showing, funny, but expected more from it.


It was a good film. But likewise I expected more. Was like a long episode. But worth a watch.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

what else could you possible expect from it???


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

glad to hear so many good reviews on here, i was afraid all the best bits would have been shown already in the uncensored trailer!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

_'Don't forget to bring your wellies, coz it's gonna be knee deep in clunge...'_

Seeing it this weekend and can't wait.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Serkie said:


> _'Don't forget to bring your wellies, coz it's gonna be knee deep in clunge...'_
> 
> Seeing it this weekend and can't wait.


To be fair def coulda done with wellies when I went to see it yesterday. Cinema was rammed.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

This film was amazing the dancing in the club was fantastic!!!!


----------

